# MM july 23rd



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

who is in?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I wont be able to make it


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

I will be there


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hopefully I'll make this one, although I no longer have a SC to race so it'll be 1/8e only


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, I'll be at a swim meet. Again. I swear, I think my wife gave them the race schedule and asked them to put meets on all the races I wanted to make. Should be good for the first one in August.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

my 1/8 is on the way!! but wont have it ready by the weekend, anybody got a motor they want to sell for cheap? around 2200?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll most likely be there. I'm planning a casino trip right after. I'll see how many people show up this time, if its really light I might not stay. Last time I went to the casino after racing, I didnt get home until 6am sunday. lol That was a long day.

I have a MMM with 2200 motor, but I need a kit to go with it. So I cant help you there Marcus. What kit did you go with? I want the RC8e


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Marcus, the castle 2200 is made for trucks and truggies.........it's the long can design for crazy torque. Go for the castle 1800kv, or better yet the Tekin 1900 or 2050kv for buggies.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Hopefully I'll make this one, although I no longer have a SC to race so it'll be 1/8e only


AE?

Smunky, what you running?


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

WORKING again


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

LowBlueRanger said:


> I'll most likely be there. I'm planning a casino trip right after. I'll see how many people show up this time, if its really light I might not stay. Last time I went to the casino after racing, I didnt get home until 6am sunday. lol That was a long day.
> 
> I have a MMM with 2200 motor, but I need a kit to go with it. So I cant help you there Marcus. What kit did you go with? I want the RC8e


Sponsered by Caster so they are giving me a EX1.5r, Courtney im only going to run 4s is the 2050 enough?


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary said:


> AE?


Yea, Guffs got a RC8Be


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Definitely Marcus! Most of us run 4S with an 1800 Castle, 1700 Tekin, 1900 Tekin, or 2050 Tekin. The 1900 has become by far the most popular buggy motor now that most manufactures have settled on 4S. It seems to be the right balance of power vs runtime. Dont go over 2050.....it will be uncontrollable. And if you can control the power, you will be down considerably on runtime.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

B4Maz said:


> Yea, Guffs got a RC8Be


Cool, thanks. I can pick his brains on set ups.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Definitely Marcus! Most of us run 4S with an 1800 Castle, 1700 Tekin, 1900 Tekin, or 2050 Tekin. The 1900 has become by far the most popular buggy motor now that most manufactures have settled on 4S. It seems to be the right balance of power vs runtime. Dont go over 2050.....it will be uncontrollable. And if you can control the power, you will be down considerably on runtime.


OK CV thanx for the input i will see if i can score something by next week


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Tekin-Brushless...rol_Vehicles&hash=item3f0c0a1ff2#ht_500wt_922

That's Darren's and it's brand new and here in Houston.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> OK CV thanx for the input i will see if i can score something by next week


You got PM


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

CV is right Marcus. I'm running the 2250 in mine. I have the power turned down to about 40% and I have problems making run time at Mike's.

Biff - yeh AE. I'm going to order the SC10 SC here soon to match.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> CV is right Marcus. I'm running the 2250 in mine. I have the power turned down to about 40% and I have problems making run time at Mike's.
> 
> Biff - yeh AE. I'm going to order the SC10 SC here soon to match.


I saw the SC10s running at KRC and they look kinda cool, but I doubt that's my style and right now I have 6 cars going on. The RC10T4.1, the RC8BE, a RC10B4.1 and a Mugen MBX6E ECO on the way plus the MiniZ.

8 airplanes, one boat and one helicopter. I need a hoovercraft. :rotfl:


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Gary, looks like your missing a 1/5 scale. Lol


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Gary

Are you going to get the ECO as well?? There is a 151 page thread on rctech for the ECO. I am about 1/5 of the way through it and there is a ton of info. I was looking at the rc8be but the ECO has me sold. Let me know when you get yours. I hope to have mine by the first week of August. I figured if I'm going to jump back into RC might as well jump in the deep end.... 

I can't wait to go see the HARC down at Ultimate. It will be my first time down there. What time are things getting started at MM?? maybe I can stop by there as well. It's really close to my house.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

darrenwilliams said:


> Gary, looks like your missing a 1/5 scale. Lol


I'd really like a full scale sand rail. :doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> Gary
> 
> Are you going to get the ECO as well?? There is a 151 page thread on rctech for the ECO. I am about 1/5 of the way through it and there is a ton of info. I was looking at the rc8be but the ECO has me sold. Let me know when you get yours. I hope to have mine by the first week of August. I figured if I'm going to jump back into RC might as well jump in the deep end....
> 
> I can't wait to go see the HARC down at Ultimate. It will be my first time down there. What time are things getting started at MM?? maybe I can stop by there as well. It's really close to my house.


The ECO will be here tomorrow but it's a complex situation. I ordered it for a friend as a loan and it's a very long story that doesn't belong here. As it stands the car is mine and most likely Ill build it and keep it. I have a feeling Ill like it better than the RC8Be and if my friend wants, he may get the the AE.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> I saw the SC10s running at KRC and they look kinda cool, but I doubt that's my style and right now I have 6 cars going on. The RC10T4.1, the RC8BE, a RC10B4.1 and a Mugen MBX6E ECO on the way plus the MiniZ.
> 
> 8 airplanes, one boat and one helicopter. I need a hoovercraft. :rotfl:


Yeh you jumped back in head first!

Why order another 1/8 when you have a brand new one?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Doh, just read your last post...disregard.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Call me.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

and a motorcycle! LOL


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

i plan on being there... 2wd buggy... what tires are working out there?

Matt


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

holeshots,IFMAR pins and bigshot seem to work the best, if for some reason the track is loomey (like if it rains friday) step pins work great


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I should be there maybe, maybe not don't know yet?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If the track is fluffy, the IFMAR studs are even better than step pins.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

since i tilled the track it has changed quite a bit, on 4wd the studs worked ok but on 2wd the steps got quicker times!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

BIG DOE said:


> I should be there maybe, maybe not don't know yet?


So it's up in the air then? lol


----------



## ToreBj (May 13, 2011)

I'm planning to show up!(always late as I'm biking early on Saturdays)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The track opens at 8?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i usually get there between 8 and 830


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

Mantisworx said:


> i usually get there between 8 and 830


Just to be sure... 8am?? or pm


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

AM, bro. lol.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Went to Mike's yesterday and broke both of my cars. I won't make the race Saturday


----------



## S_Woody (Feb 23, 2005)

I got a XXX-SCT a couple of weeks ago and recently upgraded the motor and ESC to the Castle Sidewinder 3800. Haven't run it on a track before, but my brother and I (He's running a SC10 RS) were planning on making a trip out Saturday morning. Is there anything we need to keep in mind before we head out? Like getting track time, us being semi-newbs, etc.

I'm pumped about seeing this truck perform on a track. It handles great, I'm just still trying to tweak the new motor setup so that I can keep the front wheels on the ground....

Thanks in advance and hope to run into yall out there.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Power cord, strip, transponder, and your regular equipment. Get there early so you can pick your own table...lol. have fun.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Ill be ready for tomorrow. It's been a long time so yall don't clown me if I suck! :ac550:


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Man, sure wish I could make it and get some of Biff's paint on my buggy LOL. I think I'm good for the next one. Biff, check out the 4wd buggies. Usually some B44, Durango, Kyosho, and Caster buggies out there, so you can get a pretty good luck. You already know what the XX-4 and XXX-4 look like.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Man, sure wish I could make it and get some of Biff's paint on my buggy LOL. I think I'm good for the next one. Biff, check out the 4wd buggies. Usually some B44, Durango, Kyosho, and Caster buggies out there, so you can get a pretty good luck. You already know what the XX-4 and XXX-4 look like.


I'll prolly suck anyway. And I'm looking at the 4 wheelers, but then I dug this out and think I can get it running. Ive already rebuilt the shocks and diff but it's been collecting dust for years.


----------



## ProBroAndy (May 2, 2011)

whoa! a worlds truggy


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ProBroAndy said:


> whoa! a worlds truggy


Is it a worlds or the original RC10T?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

See yall in the morning. :doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Marcus, one heck of a job setting the track up and running the races. I had a blast and it was great to see some old friends like you, Snofunky and GoSlower. :rotfl:

Great meeting some new guys too. Some are just getting back into racing after some time off and some are totally new. It's hard to explain how totally amped I am right now and friendly RCers are and I apologize being a little quiet today. After 4 years of not running an RC car, not running offroad since K&M, I was trying to make a good showing. I think I could of done better with those king pin things in the front end! Both are missing on the top when I got home and I have no idea when I lost them.

Again, great job Marcus and it was great seeing old friends and meeting some new ones.

And Ron, sorry for the slow down at the end of the straight. I should of held my line and looked for another route. Congrats on the win! :doowapsta


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What did you think of 1/8 scale buggy Gary?


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

No worries Buff. Just don't give up yet. These mm races are all about no pressure and having fun.


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish I could have seen that 1/8 battle. The race at Ultimate was great. 

I can't wait to get my ride!!!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> What did you think of 1/8 scale buggy Gary?


Unbelievable. It could be driven tight like a 10th scale buggy or it could be driven balls-to-the-walls sideway's! I really, REALLY like this buggy! I have a little work to do on the set up yet up though. I can't believe how well these cars work. I'm hooked! :doowapsta


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

GoFaster said:


> No worries Buff. Just don't give up yet. These mm races are all about no pressure and having fun.


Whatta you mean CatBlaster? I know I have been away for awhile, but there was some pretty good drivers out there today! I wanted you, but Ill need a little more practice yet. Heck, Ill need more practice for some of the newer guys. lol I had a blast today!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> I wish I could have seen that 1/8 battle. The race at Ultimate was great.
> 
> I can't wait to get my ride!!!!


It was good meeting you today. The main was a total battle and these guys are great drivers. I think I was 5th qualifier and ended up 3rd. It was tough. These guys are pretty good! :doowapsta


----------



## PW Marshall (Jul 17, 2011)

It was a pleasure to meet you too. Thanks for letting me hang out in your pit. That car of yours is going to be awesome once to figure it out. I will be going through the same thing here in 2 weeks or so. Only I'll be fighting a Mugen. Look forward to racing with you soon.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PW Marshall said:


> It was a pleasure to meet you too. Thanks for letting me hang out in your pit. That car of yours is going to be awesome once to figure it out. I will be going through the same thing here in 2 weeks or so. Only I'll be fighting a Mugen. Look forward to racing with you soon.


Like I said, Andy Sady will be setting up the Mugen and I asked him to post his set up when he gets it done. I would take note. 

It was cool hanging out with you today. I have a feeling youll be smoking fast! You seem to do your homework. :dance:


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Gary has seen the light of 1/8 buggy!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Courtney Vaughan said:


> Gary has seen the light of 1/8 buggy!


My 10th scale just showed up, and it's sitting. :mpd:


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Gary, which one u get?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> Gary, which one u get?


AE 4.1 FT. Over the years I have changed back and forth from AE and Losi and right now I'm doing AE. Joor and TaBush need give me a hook up on set ups.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

buggy or truck? I'm running the 22 so looking forward to rubbing wheels with you. lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> buggy or truck? I'm running the 22 so looking forward to rubbing wheels with you. lol


lol, I have both but will be running the buggy at Mikes. Right now I'm digging this 1/8th scale so it might be a few weeks before I have the little buggy ready. And looking forward to racing with you also! :bounce:

I'm a little rusty and haven't met most of yall here, but Ill loosen up a bit and can be sorta be the track clown at times. I was a little tight my first time back on Saturday.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You were cool. Just focused lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

i drove Cristians 4.1 with the box setup and it was SICK didnt need anything.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> You were cool. Just focused lol.


I guess we met, I'm slow at times and have a habit of forgetting names and faces at the track. Plus I met 5-6 guys I never met before and was sorta freeking out and over heated. And I didn't get a handle to most names so I'm having a hard time putting 2+2 together. Please help me remember. Im an old phart. Chris, Kris?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mantisworx said:


> i drove Cristians 4.1 with the box setup and it was SICK didnt need anything.


He is an onroader. You have Joors or Frosty's number bro? :doowapsta


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Gary said:


> He is an onroader. You have Joors or Frosty's number bro? :doowapsta


I am more of an offroader now than i used to be, i actually drove the car myself and it was VERY good. Frosty has been MIA for a while saw him last year though, still the same! Joor is just plain fast he could drive a cardboard box and beat most of us!


----------

